# The night visitor....



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Yep... sounds creepy.. but it's actually rather adorable imo lol. A bit annoying but still adorable. Anyone else go through or is going through the night visitor stage? My hubby and I did start off trying the boomerang approach but now we were just so dang tired that we sleep through it unless woken up to give the lil night visitor a drink or snack.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

You mean like a little one finding their way to mommy/daddy's room in the middle of the night? If so, ours don't get up, they just hollar/scream for us if they need something. My little girl refuses to go potty by herself if she wakes up in the middle of the night and she will scream until one of us find our way in there, by then my little man is wide awake wondering what all the fuss is. It's a far cry from how it use to be a few years ago  They're growing up.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol yes my son tends to get up in the middle of the night then wanders into mommy and daddys room, stands by the bed staring for a bit then ends up poking me in the shoulder or shaking my head to get me up lol. Sometimes he will just stand there staring then turn and wander to the living room to play in his tent or with some of his toys lol.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

mine sneaks in most nights, like 3 out of 5 nights, and he's figured out exactly what time to come in when I either don't notice or don't care, then I often wake finding him next to me, little monkey. Ever seen the kids book _Goodnight Gorilla_? that's him.

Gaia at first I thought you were talking about a shadow person, dark figure standing beside your bed - I've heard they're comforting but probably not exactly "adorable" so I waited until other replied before sharing my experience, lol.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol well since it's dark it is a dark, shadowy figure standing by my bed... but a rather short and adorable one lol.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My 6 year old has the occasional nightmare. She gets me up probably 1X a week so it's tolerable. She's my youngest of 3 so I feel I'm on the home stretch of night wakings unless someone is sick. They do grow up and this does eventually end.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lon said:


> Ever seen the kids book _Goodnight Gorilla_? that's him.


Nope... gonna have to check that out.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Gaia said:


> Nope... gonna have to check that out.


It's cute, probably good for like, 3-6 year olds, my 5 year old rarely requests me read that one to him anymore.


----------

